# Toro Powershift Auger Shear Pin Spacer Location



## bbakernbay (Jan 2, 2021)

My grandson and I did my son’s Toro 924 Powershift augers today and had a little problem with the shear pin Auger hub spacers. 

Firstly, we only found one spacer. Can they stick inside the auger shaft when removing the bolt and nut.

Secondly, we installed the bolt first from the top and then from the bottom installed the spacer hub and nut. A YouTuber said to slide spacer hub up to bottom of bolt head and then drop it into proper side of shaft. 

The question is are there 2 different hole sizes on either side of auger? Does it matter if the spacer is on bolt head end or nut end?

Before we take it apart I would like to know what the proper procedure is.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't recall having an issue with the spacer when I re-built my PS824. If I recall, the spacer is to close up the larger hole . . . I do not recall it mattering when I re-assembled. I think the parts diagram shows it going on the side of the nut, not the bolt.


----------



## bbakernbay (Jan 2, 2021)

tpenfield said:


> I don't recall having an issue with the spacer when I re-built my PS824. If I recall, the spacer is to close up the larger hole . . . I do not recall it mattering when I re-assembled. I think the parts diagram shows it going on the side of the nut, not the bolt.


I will remove both auger bolts and nuts and use a better light and try and discern if one side of the augers have a larger diameter than the opposite side. We only found one spacer so will need to try and track that down to.

I really don’t understand the function of the spacer, hopefully others may shed some light on this.


----------

